# Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.



## Isoroku (7. Juni 2014)

*Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*

Moin!

Mein Problem ist im Topic bereits zusammengefasst, ich möchte hier die Angelegenheit präzisieren:
Nachdem ich mich wieder ein bisschen intensiver mit dem Thema Datenschutz und Datensicherheit auseinander gesetzt habe, wobei sich mir die Fußnägel hoch rollten, bei der Erkenntnis, was heutzutage alles möglich ist, möchte ich zukünftig möglichst viel meiner Onlineaktivitäten aus einer VM heraus betreiben.
Als Hostsystem ist auf meinem Rechner (i5 3570, 8 GB RAM, HD 6850) läuft das gute, alte Win 7, als Virtualisierungssoftware dient ein aktuelles Virtualbox inkl. Gasterweiterungen.
Als Gastsystem dachte ich an ein Linux Mint. 
Nur eben dieses läuft recht zäh, so dass ich es nicht wirklich als praktikabel empfinde.
Ein, ebenfalls als Gastsystem installiertes, Lubuntu, ging dagegen recht flott von der Hand.
Ach ja, sowohl Hostsystem als auch die virtuellen Festplatten der Gastsysteme laufen auf einer SSD (Samsung 830).
Was kann ich tun?
Liegt es an der Oberfläche (Mate statt LXDE)?
Wenn ja, sollte ich mein Mint auf LXDE trimmen, oder besser gleich mit Lubuntu arbeiten?
Gibt es Einstellungen (bei VBox, im UEFI...) an denen man was drehen kann?

Danke und MfG!

Iso.


----------



## mattinator (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*

Warum nimmst Du nicht den VMware Player ? Auf meinem Sys (s. Signatur) habe ich die Mint 16 Mate auf einer älteren SandForce SSD im VMware Player laufen, kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen. Welche Resourcen hast Du der VM gegeben (CPU, RAM) ?


----------



## TempestX1 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*

Hast du die Hardwarevirtualisierung im Bios/UEFI aktiv ?
Findest du als VT-x bei Intel oder als AMD-V bei AMD Hardware. Das selbe auch in der VM dann aktivieren (Haken in den Einstellungen setzen).


----------



## Isoroku (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*



mattinator schrieb:


> Warum nimmst Du nicht den VMware Player ? Auf meinem Sys (s. Signatur) habe ich die Mint 16 Mate auf einer älteren SandForce SSD im VMware Player laufen, kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen. Welche Resourcen hast Du der VM gegeben (CPU, RAM) ?


 
Hallo!

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, sie waren tatsächlich zielführend!
Ursprünglich habe ich der VM 1 CPU und 2 GB RAM zugewiesen. Bei den 2 GB ist's geblieben, aber ich habe nun natürlich alle vier Kerne "freigegeben".



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Hast du die Hardwarevirtualisierung im Bios/UEFI aktiv ?
> Findest du als VT-x bei Intel oder als AMD-V bei AMD Hardware. Das selbe auch in der VM dann aktivieren (Haken in den Einstellungen setzen).



Ich musste zwar ein wenig suchen, da es VT-x kein in meinem UEFI (Gigabyte) gab. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht: "Hardwareressourcen für Virtualisierung aktivieren" hieß der Punkt. 

Zusammenfassend: Ein großes Danke, das Linux Mint 17 läuft nun wie geschmiert und fast besser als das Win7-Hostsystem 

Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps für das Projekt "Onlineaktivitäten aus der VM heraus"?

MfG und nochmals DANKE! 

Iso.


----------



## Jimini (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*



Isoroku schrieb:


> Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps für das Projekt "Onlineaktivitäten aus der VM heraus"?


 In welche Richtung soll's denn gehen? Also - was für Tipps suchst du?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Isoroku (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*



Jimini schrieb:


> In welche Richtung soll's denn gehen? Also - was für Tipps suchst du?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Moin!

Nun ja, primäres Ziel ist es, möglichst wenig Angriffsfläche für Spionage zu bieten. D.h.: 
Linux als OS, so dass viele "Programme" schon per se nicht laufen.
Möglichst wenig Ad-Ons im Browser (außer noscript und ABP) 
regelmäßiges Zurücksetzten der VM, um eventuellen Schädlingen, die sich doch eingenistet haben, hierüber auszumerzen.
Meine Fragen wären: 
1. Wie oft sollte man die VM zurücksetzten? Sicherheitsupdates sollten ja auch gemacht werden. Also morgens Updates ziehen, Sicherungspunkt setzen, den Tag über rumdödeln und abends auf den aktuellen Sicherungspunkt zurücksetzten?
2. Wenn ich das Hostsystem neu aufsetzte, was ja regelmäßig passiert, wie kann ich mein -über die Zeit gewachsenes- Linux weiternutzen?
Also, kann man die VM vor dem Plattmachen auf einen externen Datenträger exportieren um sie dann im neu aufgesetzten Hostsystem wieder importieren zu können ? Ich habe da bei VBox noch nix eindeutiges gefunden... ein paar Andeutungen... Aber die V-M-Datei ist ganze 9 kB groß, das kann's ja nicht sein.
3. Da ich die Idee von "Tor" als epische Waffe für Meinungsfreiheit und Demokratie sehr gut finde, möchte ich sie auch unterstützten. Nur, wie Klug ist es einen exit-node oder eine Bridge bereit zu stellen?

Das wären so die drängesnsten Fragen... da gibt's noch viel mehr, aber alles zu seiner Zeit.

Danmke und MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Jimini (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*



Isoroku schrieb:


> 1. Wie oft sollte man die VM zurücksetzten? Sicherheitsupdates sollten ja auch gemacht werden. Also morgens Updates ziehen, Sicherungspunkt setzen, den Tag über rumdödeln und abends auf den aktuellen Sicherungspunkt zurücksetzten?


Das lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen - es hängt davon ab, wie sicher du es haben möchtest. Allerdings bist du mit einem gepatchten Linux-System und ordentlicher Software schon sehr sicher unterwegs. Ich nutze auf dem Desktop seit 5 Jahren ausschließlich Linux und habe das System noch nie zurückgesetzt - und ich würde mich durchaus als vorsichtigen Nutzer bezeichnen.
Völlig sicher wirst du niemals unterwegs sein, es gibt einfach zu viele Angriffsvektoren. Du kannst nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kompromittierung deines Systems verringern - blöderweise wird im gleichen Zug das System aber immer "unbequemer". Am besten schaust du, dass dein System für dich komfortabel nutzbar ist - mit den üblichen sicheren Vorgehensweisen, wie du sie beschreibst, ist dein System schon wirklich sehr sicher.


> 2. Wenn ich das Hostsystem neu aufsetzte, was ja regelmäßig passiert, wie kann ich mein -über die Zeit gewachsenes- Linux weiternutzen?
> Also, kann man die VM vor dem Plattmachen auf einen externen Datenträger exportieren um sie dann im neu aufgesetzten Hostsystem wieder importieren zu können ? Ich habe da bei VBox noch nix eindeutiges gefunden... ein paar Andeutungen... Aber die V-M-Datei ist ganze 9 kB groß, das kann's ja nicht sein.


Bzgl. des Exports und Imports von VMs siehe VirtualBox 4: Importing and Exporting Virtual Machines - GROK Knowledge Base
VirtualBox legt irgendwo noch den Festplattencontainer ab, aber wo der unter Windows liegt, weiß ich nicht. So oder so musst du aber den Weg über VBox selbst gehen - die Dateien einfach zu kopieren reicht meines Wissens nicht.


> 3. Da ich die Idee von "Tor" als epische Waffe für Meinungsfreiheit und Demokratie sehr gut finde, möchte ich sie auch unterstützten. Nur, wie Klug ist es einen exit-node oder eine Bridge bereit zu stellen?


Grundsätzlich kann man sich mit sowas Probleme einhandeln, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in manchen Fällen sogar Ermittlungsbehörden vor der Tür standen, weil jemand einen Exit-Node bereitgestellt und sich dadurch verdächtig gemacht hatte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*

Zum 3. Punkt: Natürlich kann es Probleme geben, aber letztendlich können sie nichts gegen dich machen, bzw. dich zwingen den Exit-Node abzuschalten.


----------



## Jimini (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*



MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Zum 3. Punkt: Natürlich kann es Probleme geben, aber letztendlich können sie nichts gegen dich machen, bzw. dich zwingen den Exit-Node abzuschalten.


 Nun ja - für mich persönlich würde es schon reichen, die Herren in Grün in der Wohnung zu haben. Geschweige denn, dass es in solchen Fällen durch dazu kommen kann, dass ein PC für lange Zeit mitgenommen wird (Schadensersatz gibt's natürlich nicht).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*



MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Zum 3. Punkt: Natürlich kann es Probleme geben, aber letztendlich können sie nichts gegen dich machen, bzw. dich zwingen den Exit-Node abzuschalten.


 
Wenn über deine IP Schindluder getrieben wird, bist du doch auch dafür verantwortlich.
Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Jimini (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn über deine IP Schindluder getrieben wird, bist du doch auch dafür verantwortlich.
> Oder seh ich das falsch?


 Richtig - zumindest in Deutschland ist dies der Fall. Und selbst wenn man nicht verantwortlich wäre - im Recht zu sein bedeutet ja noch lange nicht, dass nicht doch irgendein voreiliger Richter einen Hausbesuchungsbeschluss absegnet. In dem Feld gibt es immer wieder haarsträubende Geschichten, die mich bislang davon abgehalten haben, mich selber infrastrukturell am TOR-Netz zu beteiligen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*

Um zu exportieren, must du nach dem Ordner suchen, in dem die Virtuelle Festplatte incl. der Snapshots gespeichert wird.


----------



## Jimini (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Um zu exportieren, must du nach dem Ordner suchen, in dem die Virtuelle Festplatte incl. der Snapshots gespeichert wird.


 Genau das reicht meines Wissens eben _nicht_ aus (siehe mein Posting hierzu weiter oben).

MfG Jimini


----------



## bleifuß90 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Virtualisiertes Linux Mint 17 trotz potenter Hardware zäh.*

Um zu exportieren einfach die VBox interne Export Funktion nutzen. Ist am einfachsten und funktioniert problemlos.


----------

